# (en) savoir sur



## Icetrance

Bonsoir,

Laquelle de ces phrases est la plus correcte?

J'en sais beaucoup sur les animaux.

Je sais beaucoup sur les animaux.

J'ai toujours pensé la première phrase l'était.  

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Odrizzt

La première est correcte, la deuxième me semble incorrecte ^^


----------



## Icetrance

Parfois, je vois des phrases comme telles:

Je ne sais rien sur toi

Je sais beaucoup sur la Chine. 

Le "en" est parfois omis. 

Le "en" ne devrait jamais s'omettre, si on veut être correct, non?
Je pense que "en savoir sur" me semble la formulation correcte.


----------



## geostan

Généralement oui, mais je dois avouer que "Je ne sais rien sur toi" me semble parfait.

Il y a d'autres expressions de ce genre:

en savoir plus long, en savoir grand-chose (surtout au négatif)

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Le *"en"* n'est jamais qu'un pronom. Il remplace un mot (ou une phrase) plus ou moins sous-entendu ou que l'on a prononcé auparavant, mais il n'est jamais indispensable : il suffit de dire le mot qu'il remplace.

je sais *des histoires drôles* ----> j'*en* sais  ("en" remplace "histoires drôles")
je sais beaucoup *de choses *sur la Chine ----> j'*en* sais beaucoup sur la Chine ("en" remplace "des choses")

je me moque *de cela* ----> je m'*en* moque ( en = de cela)
Qu'est-ce que tu penses *de ce que je t'ai dit* ? -----> qu'est-ce que tu *en* penses ? (en = de ce que je t'ai dit)

Si tu dis : "je sais beaucoup sur les animaux"... ta phrase est incomplète. Tu sais beaucoup de quoi ? De poèmes ? Tu connais leurs habitudes ? Leurs maladies ?
Alors si tu veux parler en général, tu peux dire : "j'*en* sais beaucoup sur les animaux". On comprend "beaucoup *de choses*"
"en" peut ainsi souvent remplacer "des choses"... des choses non définies que l'on n'a pas vraiment besoin d'expliciter.

Le contraire de "des choses" c'est "rien".
Donc on peut dire : "je ne sais rien sur toi", "je ne sais rien sur la Chine"


----------



## Hese

Bonjour tout le monde,

je me demande s'il est possible de dire "j'ai appelé la société pour en savoir plus sur cette offre d'emploi". Faut-il garder "en" dans cette phrase?

Merci par avance de votre aide!


----------



## myly

Oui il faut garder le "en"


----------



## demha

Salut tout le monde
Ces jours-ci je me casse la tête avec cette phrase "je veux en savoir plus sur toi " en fait J'en ai bien compris le sens , mais la question qui se pose C'est pourquoi qu'on rajoute le pronom "en" au verbe savoir , moi je pense qu'il aurait mieux valu de dire "je veux savoir plus sur toi" sans  le pronom "en" 
mais je crois que j'ai une petite explication tout à fait raisonnable pour ça 
Pour autant qu'on sache , Le pronom "en" remplace un objet ou une chose Donc on doit chercher le mot remplacé à condition qu'il soit précédé  par "de" moi je vois que le mot information est le mot que l'on cherche , ce qui nous donne évidemment la phrase suivante " je veux savoir plus d'information sur toi "
voila , est ce que j'ai raison ou non ?
Merci d'avance les potes ^^


----------



## arsham

C'est une façon d'insister ou de mettre l'emphase sur le fait qu'on veut savoir davantage sur quelque chose!


----------



## youdite

Bonjour,

j'aurais une questin concernant cette phrase: 

Tous ceux qui veulent *en* savoir plus *sur* l'argot français.

Pourquoi on a besoin d'"en"? Quelle fonction a l'en? 

Pour moi, ça donnerait du sens comme ça:
Tous ceux qui veulent en savoir plus. ou Tous ceux qui veulent savoir plus sur l'argot français.

 Je comprends vraiment pas.

Merci en avance! Bon dimanche!


----------



## anastanger

Vous avez bien répondu à votre propre question 

le *en *est mis afin de remplacer "l'argot français".
Mais par abus de langage ça se dit en conversations orales, bien qu'elle soit fausse ! Et Oui !

*Je crois *qu'on peut même dire: "Pour ceux qui veulent savoir plus *là-dessus"* (ou bien _savoir plus à *ce propos*).
_


----------



## Marie3933

Désolée, Anastanger, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.

Avec les expressions de quantité, on emploie "en" pour remplacer le nom absent (sous-entendu) ou non répété:
_J'ai beaucoup de jeux -> J'en ai beaucoup.
J'ai plus/moins de jeux que toi -> J'en ai moins/plus.
J'ai trois enfants -> J'en ai trois._​ 
Ici: _en savoir plus_ = savoir plus de choses (sur l'argot français).


----------



## anastanger

Marie3933 said:


> Ici: _en savoir plus_ = savoir plus de choses (sur l'argot français).



Ah d'accooord, c'était bien subtile  Merciii encore Marie !

Donc:
_"pour *en *savoir à *ce propos*" _est aussi correcte? c'est pas une redondance?


----------



## Marie3933

anastanger said:


> _"pour *en *savoir à *ce propos*" _est aussi correcte?


Non. S'il n'y a pas d'expression de quantité (en savoir _beaucoup, trop, plus_...), le "en" ne se justifie pas.

Dans la phrase originale (_en savoir plus sur l'argot français_), le "en" n'est pas redondant; il est obligatoire.


----------



## anastanger

Emmm je vois ce que vous voulez dire, Marie  
_"pour *en* savoir, appelez-vite"_... Oui c'est vrai ça sonne pas bien aux oreilles !

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Deslandes

Pourrait quelqu'un m'expliquer l'utilisation du pronom « en » dans la phrase ci-dessous ? Je comprends qu' « en » remet à ce dont on veut savoir, mais par exemple dans la phrase ci-dessous : 

« Si vous voulez en savoir plus sur A, visitez le site B » 

Là, je ne comprends pas l'utilisation d' « en », c'est-à-dire, il me semble qu'ajouter ce pronom dans ce cas-là n'est que de la redondance. 

Il faut l'ajouter ou pas ?


----------



## parisaram

"savoir" est un verbe transitif, donc il faut un objet direct ou quelque chose qui en tienne lieu. 

C'est la fonction de "en", que l'on pourrait remplacer par "quelque chose" : _"Si vous voulez savoir quelque chose de plus sur A, visitez le site B_".


----------



## Deslandes

Merci de votre réponse !


----------



## iiii_iiii

Bonojour, je ne sais pas beaucoup de français, mais j'avais une question sur cette expression.
Le pronom adverbial "en" peut remplacer quelconques compléments introduits par la preposition "de".  Donc, "Savoir plus de cette chose" devient "En savoir plus". "En" substitue ici l'objet indirect "cette chose"

Cela m'est clair. Mais, j'ai aussi vu la phrase "En savour plus sur..." Et puisque les prepositions"de" et "sur" peuvant remplacer le même type de complément dans une phrase comme "Le livre de l'histoire /le livre sur l'histoire", pour l'expression "En savoir plus sur..." le pronom "en" ne peut pas remplacer ce complément , car "sur" se trouve maintenant dans la phrase. Donc, "en" y doit remplacer autre complément comme le complément d'appartenance? 

Par example, "Pour en savoir plus sur le thème" aurait sans la pronominalisation du complément remplacé par "en" le sens "Pour savoir plus sur le théme de cette chose"?? 

Merci!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom _en_ est dans ce cas nécessaire ; il est mis pour _de choses_. Il ne fait pas double emploi avec le complément introduit par _sur_.

_*en* savoir plus sur = savoir plus *de* choses sur_



iiii_iiii said:


> puisque les prepositions"de" et "sur" peuvant remplacer le même type de complément dans une phrase comme "Le livre de l'histoire /le livre sur l'histoire"


Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre ce que vous voulez dire… En tout cas, les deux prépositions ne sont pas équivalentes et elles ont des emplois bien distincts.


----------

